
Just tags, no folders. But everything at right place - grabduck
https://grabduck.com/last
======
DrScump
The FAQ could use a cleanup by a native English writer. Meanwhile:

\- no mention of ability to import favorites from IE

\- no mention of ability to import from a plain text/csv file

\- no mention of ability to check current validity of URLs in old bookmarks
and clean them out

\- I click on "favorites", having loaded none, and it instantly goes from 0 to
28, populating with spam favorites that I neither selected nor have ever
visited

------
grabduck
Don't waste your time with the folders! Let Grabduck do it for you!

